# Ab welchem Alter Mountainbiken sinnvoll?



## Bikelovers (11. Oktober 2019)

Wir überlegen, unseren bewegungshungrigen Viereinhalbjährigen bald ans Mountainbiken heranzuführen - aber macht das überhaupt schon Sinn?

Wann habt ihr bei euren Sprößen angefangen?
Was gilt es zu beachten?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Oktober 2019)

Meiner Fahrt Rad seit er 2 1/2 ist, und auch da schon am liebsten auf trails... Kommt halt darauf an was du unter MTB fahren verstehst... Per PN kann ich dir gerne Mal ein zwei Links zukommen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (11. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meiner Fahrt Rad seit er 2 1/2 ist, und auch da schon am liebsten auf trails... Kommt halt darauf an was du unter MTB fahren verstehst... Per PN kann ich dir gerne Mal ein zwei Links zukommen lassen...



Irre, das hätte ich in dem Alter gar nicht für möglich gehalten!

Schick mir die Links gerne mal zu, danke!


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Oktober 2019)

Doch hab auch noch einiges mehr aber nicht online..  muss unbedingt noch Mal was zusammen schneiden...


----------



## LockeTirol (11. Oktober 2019)

Einfach loslegen. Ihr werdet schon sehen was geht. Meiner hat mit 3 angefangen Trails zu fahren. Jetzt ist er 11 und fährt mir davon.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Oktober 2019)

Vali Höll auch so mit drei ...









						Valentina Höll
					

Send it like a UPS Package!




					www.redbull.com


----------



## taroosan (11. Oktober 2019)

Zu irgendetwas bewegen funktioniert bei meinen nicht. Es muss von selbst kommen. Aktuell ist es so.
Mein Großer (7)fährt auf der Straße Rennrad oder Rennmotorrad. Überholt wird möglichst alles was in Reichweite ist.  Im Wald, auf der Wiese etc. fährt er ,,geländig''. Immer mit dabei sind diverse Motorgeräusche.
Mein Mittlerer (5)fährt einfach spazieren und schaut sich die Landschaft an.

Wenn aber ein schmaler Waldweg mit Wurzeln und geschwungenen Kurven kommt, fahren die einfach Rad und meinen danach; Papa die Strecke müssen wir öfters fahren, die ist geil. Ich glaube, dass ist dann mountainbiken.

Das Rad muss halt beides können.

Angefangen ca. mit 4-5 Jahren. Sind vorher halt überall mit Laufrad rungerast.


----------



## Bikelovers (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube, überreden werden wir ihn nicht groß müssen. 
Er ist ne halbe Stunde nach dem Erlernen vom Radfahren 5 km über Feldwege gefahren und hat jauchzend jedes Schlagloch mitgenommen 

Bisher hielten eher seine ängstliche Eltern mountainbiken noch für zu heikel. 

Nun müssen wir aber zusehen, seine überschüssige Energie zu stillen und Teamsportarten sind ihm zu laut und mit zu vielen Menschen verbunden. 
Also was liegt da näher als ihn in das Familienhobby einzuführen  

Gibt es denn gescheite Mountainbikes ab 1,10m?
Würde er dann wohl zum 5. Geburtstag bekommen. 

Macht es Sinn, das bis dahin vermutlich angelegte Woom4 der Schwester umzurüsten?
Ansonsten hätten wir das Kubike im Fokus.


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Oktober 2019)

Ein Vpace Max24 zum Beispiel passt ab 1,15. Das ist ein sehr gscheites Mountainbike. Gibt andere auch noch. 

Woom ist in meinen Augen aber eher Kinderfahrrad als Kindermountainbike.


----------



## taroosan (12. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es denn gescheite Mountainbikes ab 1,10m?
Würde er dann wohl zum 5. Geburtstag bekommen.

Macht es Sinn, das bis dahin vermutlich angelegte Woom4 der Schwester umzurüsten?
Ansonsten hätten wir das Kubike im Fokus.
[/QUOTE]

Was ist denn gescheit?  
Wenn die Schwester das Woom nicht mehr braucht, ist das ja am naheliegendsten. Wenn breitere Reifen passen ist das aus meiner Sicht gut - wobei ich keine Erfahrungen mit woom habe.
Bei mir funktionierte es mit den Übergängen nicht. Großer wuchs zu langsam, Mittlerer zu schnell.
Habe jetzt ein 16er Isla,  2*20er und ein 24er. Und das ist ziemlich cool. Mein Großer fährt von 16 bis 24 alles. Mein Mittlerer 16er und 20er small. Das 16er für Tricks und BMX auf Kurzstrecke, 20er und 24er auf Langstrecke, je nach Gelände wird ausgewählt. Da kriegen die auch ziemlich gut die Unterschiede der Räder mit. Je Größer die Räder desto schneller im leichten Gelände.

Wenn Du jetzt (gebraucht)kaufen willst wäre ein Kania/Pyro 20er small mein Rad der Wahl. Alternativ ein Hot Pepper 20 - ist meist günstiger, ist mein Großer mit Schrittlänge 47 gut gefahren. Das Kania/Pyro ist einen Hauch niedriger und deutlich kürzer. Insofern kann man das Pepper länger fahren aber das kurze Pyro ist für den Einstieg bei kleineren Größen gut. Bei Pepper musst Du aufpassen, die wurden wohl mal mit 140er Kurbeln(zu lang) verbaut. Passend wäre 114mm.


Wenn Du in der Nähe Esslingen bist kannst Du gerne Probefahrt machen (lassen)

VPace ist schon super aber die 5 cm können gerne noch ein Jahr dauern.


----------



## afru (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mir das Woom 4 Off oder Early Rider 20" auch mal anschauen, mit letzterem hat mein großer schon einige Trails gefahren.
Er steigt jetzt mit 1,25" auf das 24" um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (13. Oktober 2019)

Als meine Tochter so mit 2.5 sicher Laufrad fahren konnte, sind wir zum pumptrack gefahren. Als sie mit knapp 4 sicher Fahrrad fahren konnte, sind wir wieder zum pumptrack. Jetzt dreht sie da ihre Runden und findet es geil. Bisschen trails bin ich mit ihr auch schon gefahren. Berg hoch und runter jeweils angeleint, findet sie auch cool. Und wenn ich sie frage ob sie mit zum trail bauen kommen will ist sie auch immer dabei.


----------



## AlexMC (13. Oktober 2019)

Mein Jüngerer mit etwa 3,5 Jahren auf einem kleinen Frog. Er hat auch mit Laufrad angefangen und der Umstieg aufs Rad war megaeinfach.






Inzwischen mit 8 Jahren:





Mein Älterer hat mit ca 5J mit einem Decathlon-Bleirad angefangen (damals war ich selber noch nicht so in dem MTB-Thema drin), vorher auch Laufrad gehabt. Hat sich aber auch gut entwickelt


----------



## robbi_n (13. Oktober 2019)

Mit 5 ein 20" ist in meinen Augen rausgeschmissen Geld. Ein 24" Max kann mehr und sollte länger halten. Mit Wiederverkauf gerechnet dürfte das auch nicht so viel teurer sein.

Unsere fahren seit sie laufen können. Aber halt nur das was sie wollen. Wir fahren nur mit denen wenn es von ihnen aus kommt. Aktuell haben se Bock. Aber auch ohne Druck, es soll Spass machen.


----------



## olsche (13. Oktober 2019)

Einfache Trails am Waldrand haben meine beiden schon mit 4 gemeistert... 
Dann war etwas Pause, bis die große (8) sich jetzt von sich aus in der MTB-AG in der Schule angemeldet hat. 
Seitdem ist die kurze auch wieder mit unterwegs.


----------



## Bikelovers (14. Oktober 2019)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Mit 5 ein 20" ist in meinen Augen rausgeschmissen Geld. Ein 24" Max kann mehr und sollte länger halten. Mit Wiederverkauf gerechnet dürfte das auch nicht so viel teurer sein.
> 
> Unsere fahren seit sie laufen können. Aber halt nur das was sie wollen. Wir fahren nur mit denen wenn es von ihnen aus kommt. Aktuell haben se Bock. Aber auch ohne Druck, es soll Spass machen.



Warum ist nen 20iger mit 5 rausgeschmissenes Geld?
Meiner hätte vorher gar nicht draufgepasst und meine Große wird es zum 8. Geburtstag gerade mal schaffen, auf ein 24er zu passen und das längst noch nicht bei allen 24ern.


----------



## kc85 (14. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt halt keine "Normkinder", das vergessen viele hier manchmal.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (14. Oktober 2019)

Propain hat noch Kindermtbs ^^, sind aber auch keine Schnapper; Oder Canyon


----------



## robbi_n (14. Oktober 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Warum ist nen 20iger mit 5 rausgeschmissenes Geld?
> Meiner hätte vorher gar nicht draufgepasst und meine Große wird es zum 8. Geburtstag gerade mal schaffen, auf ein 24er zu passen und das längst noch nicht bei allen 24ern.



Weil unser 6jähriger mit 5 auf das 24 Vpace gewechselt hat und das war einfach sowas von gut für ihn. Von daher würde ich einem 5 oder 6jährigem kein 20" mehr hinstellen wollen, unser 4jähriger bekommt im Winter dann das 24 vom grossen übergeben, passt ihm jetzt schon.

Ist ja jetzt nur meine Meinung, und kommt natürlich stark aufs Kind an ( unser grosser ist eher zu klein und unser kleiner eher zu gross ), aber ich würde es eben wieder so machen. Also ein Max24 vorausgesetzt.

Wir haben noch das 20" Propain Hardtail, haben wir an Nachbarsjungen verliehen, der ist 5, das ist dem jetzt zu klein. Der braucht zum vernünftig fahren was grösseres. Daher kann ich mir kaum vorstellen bis zum 8ten Jahr 20" fahren zu müssen/können.

Natürlich auch Rad/Herstellerabhängig


----------



## ChrissiF (14. Oktober 2019)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Weil unser 6jähriger mit 5 auf das 24 Vpace gewechselt hat und das war einfach sowas von gut für ihn. Von daher würde ich einem 5 oder 6jährigem kein 20" mehr hinstellen wollen, unser 4jähriger bekommt im Winter dann das 24 vom grossen übergeben, passt ihm jetzt schon.
> 
> Ist ja jetzt nur meine Meinung, und kommt natürlich stark aufs Kind an ( unser grosser ist eher zu klein und unser kleiner eher zu gross ), aber ich würde es eben wieder so machen. Also ein Max24 vorausgesetzt.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass du da von allen Kindern ausgehen kannst. Unser Kleiner hat mit 5 das Orbea MX 20 von der Großen übernommen. Das war grenzwertig, weil er recht kurze Beine hat. Die große hat mit 7 das VPACE Max 24 bekommen. Und auch das war grenzwertig. Sie hat zwar lange Beine, war aber grad erst 1,15m groß. Jetzt bekommt sie dann mit knapp 10(!) das Max 26. Das sollte dann genau passen und der Kleine hat jetzt ein Max 24 bekommen. Noch knapp, geht aber. 
Nur noch so als Info… es ist nicht so, dass unsere Kids nicht fahren können. Im Gegenteil. Der Kleine fährt in jeder freien Minute, macht Wheelie, springt, usw. Aber wenn ein Kind nicht die „Normgrösse“ hat, hilft es nichts, sie auf zu große Räder zu setzen. 
Bisschen wirr der Text, kurz und knapp… nicht jedes Rad passt einem Kind im gleichen Alter.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Oktober 2019)

Grundsätzlich ist ein Kinderbike am Anfang zu groß und am Ende zu klein wenn man es über 2 Saisonen nutzen möchte. Andernfalls müsste man die Räder jährlich wechseln.


----------



## Bikelovers (14. Oktober 2019)

Das VPace hat aber durch das 29er auch keine Standardmaße - gerade mal nachgeschaut.
Da passen die Kinder mit 1,05m auf das 20-Zoller - sonst üblicherweise auf ein 16-Zoller. 
Mit 1,15m geht es bei VPace auf das 24er, normalerweise auf das 20 Zoller.

Bei aller Liebe, ich gebe nicht 950 € bzw. 1.300€ für Kinder-MTB's aus, wenn ich noch nicht mal weiß, ob die Kinder dabei bleiben und ob es ihnen Spaß macht.


----------



## Kati (14. Oktober 2019)

Weil es grad passt. Heute mit 2,8 Jahren erstes Mal Pumptrack mit 16". Bisher waren wir nur mit Laufrad da.
Hat voll Spaß gemacht. Allerdings haben 15 Minuten gereicht und das Kind wollte wieder nach Hause. Ist dann auch kein Problem.
Ob aus ihnen mal Biker werden? Wer weiß. Ich versuche ihnen einfach die Freude am Radfahren zu vermitteln.

Dialog beim ins Bett gehen: "Du kannst ja vom Radfahren träumen." Kind schon im Aufstehen: "Kann ich jetzt radfahren?"

P.S. Das große Kind ist in dem Alter noch nicht mal Rad gefahren. Das hat erst mit 4 Jahren begonnen. Alles ist möglich.


----------



## olsche (14. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem sehe ich erstmal im 20" an sich. 
Auf einem Pumptrack mag das gehen, aber wenn ich mit meinen beiden im Wald bin bleibt die kleine (20")an Stellen hängen wo die große (24") locker weiterkurbelt... 

Nutzt aber alles nix wenn das Kind nicht auf's Rad passt.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Oktober 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Das VPace hat aber durch das 29er auch keine Standardmaße - gerade mal nachgeschaut.
> Da passen die Kinder mit 1,05m auf das 20-Zoller - sonst üblicherweise auf ein 16-Zoller.
> Mit 1,15m geht es bei VPace auf das 24er, normalerweise auf das 20 Zoller.
> 
> Bei aller Liebe, ich gebe nicht 950 € bzw. 1.300€ für Kinder-MTB's aus, wenn ich noch nicht mal weiß, ob die Kinder dabei bleiben und ob es ihnen Spaß macht.


Die Vpace bikes sind halt auch nicht für Leute gedacht, die einfach nur ein Fahrrad kaufen wollen. Für die, die wissen was sie wollen, sind die Bikes eine gute Option.


----------



## Bikelovers (15. Oktober 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die Vpace bikes sind halt auch nicht für Leute gedacht, die einfach nur ein Fahrrad kaufen wollen. Für die, die wissen was sie wollen, sind die Bikes eine gute Option.



Deswegen auch meine Meinung,  dass ich über das Vpace gerne nachdenke, wenn sie wirklich Ehrgeiz in die Richtung entwickeln.
Aber um sie an das Hobby überhaupt erstmal ranzuführen, sind mir Bikes zu teuer, zumal man die Räder auch als Alltagsbike dienen sollen und da ist mir schon die Diebstahlgefahr beim Vpace zu groß. 

Ich merk schon, auch beim Recherchieren, es wird nicht einfach, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu finden


----------



## jopi (15. Oktober 2019)

Ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist wirklich schwer zu finden... Überlege im Moment auch gerade was es für meinen kurzen als nächstes gibt. Er wird bald 8 ist aber net wirklich groß. Das 20 zoll wird zu klein und nun ??? Die Vpace sind schon klasse Räder, preislich natürlich im oberen Segment. 
Woom habe ich gesehen, haben eine "neue" (keine Ahnung wie lange es die schon gibt) OFF Serie die ich Preislich und auch Gewichts technisch ganz interessant finde... 
Gerade jetzt bei dir im 20 Zoll Bereich haben wir ein Conway, recht leicht (ohne Federgabel, brauchts auch meiner Meinung noch nicht) ein paar gescheite Reifen drauf und ab in den Wald. Hat super funktioniert... Wichtig war mir das es leicht ist, damit das Berg auffahren auch Spaß macht und er gut damit zurecht kommt. Wenns dann zum Hobby wird, kann man sich immer noch austoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (15. Oktober 2019)

Bei den Preisen für VPace und Co. nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass die Räder einen deutlich besseren Wiederverkaufswert haben, als so manche "von der Stange". Die Erstinvestition mag hoch erscheinen, der Verkaufspreis für Gebrauchträder ist es aber auch.


----------



## jopi (15. Oktober 2019)

Stimmt da haste wohl recht... Bei uns würde es dann erst noch der jüngere erben und ich schätze mal dann bräuchte es erstmal eine Generalüberholung  Aber mir gefallen die auch sehr gut... Wenn er das zum Hobby machen würde und das biken intensiver betreiben will dann könnte ich mir so eines auch vorstellen... Bin immer noch total unentschlossen was es werden wird


----------



## ibb (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab das ( zu schwere) Woom der Schwester verkauft und dem Floh damals ein Kubike in 20S konfiguriert - er hat damit das Biken lieben gelernt, das war als Gesamtpaket genau richtig was Preis/Leistung und Resultat angeht!
Jetzt sitzt er auf nem 26er Vpace ....und ist so sehr drauf eingeschossen , das er als nächstes wieder ein Vpace will.


----------



## ibb (15. Oktober 2019)

...und zum Vpace -wird vom 2ten Kind gefahren und jetzt vom Bua ziemlich hergerissen- und macht das alles mit ohne in Dauerreparatur zu sein! Für uns ein Topradl!


----------



## wolfsgut (15. Oktober 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Andernfalls müsste man die Räder jährlich wechseln.


Dann hat Papa/Mama immer was zum Schrauben  . Meine 2 haben ab dem 5tem Lebensjahr jedes Jahr ein neuen Rahmen bekommen,ab und an konnte die jüngere Tochter das Bike vom Bruder übernehmen,hat aber nicht immer gepasst. Nun ist der Sohn 13 und fährt ein Propain Tyee Flo in M. Mal schauen ob es ihm nächstes Jahr noch passt ? Die wachsen soo schnell. Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ein neues Bike für die Kinder fällig wird . Und je hochwertiger das Bike war,umso weniger verluste beim Wiederverkauf.
Ride on


----------



## Bikelovers (15. Oktober 2019)

phelan schrieb:


> Ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist wirklich schwer zu finden... Überlege im Moment auch gerade was es für meinen kurzen als nächstes gibt. Er wird bald 8 ist aber net wirklich groß. Das 20 zoll wird zu klein und nun ??? Die Vpace sind schon klasse Räder, preislich natürlich im oberen Segment.
> Woom habe ich gesehen, haben eine "neue" (keine Ahnung wie lange es die schon gibt) OFF Serie die ich Preislich und auch Gewichts technisch ganz interessant finde...
> Gerade jetzt bei dir im 20 Zoll Bereich haben wir ein Conway, recht leicht (ohne Federgabel, brauchts auch meiner Meinung noch nicht) ein paar gescheite Reifen drauf und ab in den Wald. Hat super funktioniert... Wichtig war mir das es leicht ist, damit das Berg auffahren auch Spaß macht und er gut damit zurecht kommt. Wenns dann zum Hobby wird, kann man sich immer noch austoben



So ist es bei unserer Großen auch, wird im Februar 8 und ist aktuell knappe 1,19m groß, mehr als 1,21m/1,22m werden es also bis zum Geburtstag nicht mehr.

Und die Wooms mag ich ab dem 5er von der Geometrie her irgendwie auch nicht mehr.
Tendiere auch sehr dazu, ein Kubike zu konfigurieren, wenn es etwas Neues wird... 
Allerdings war ich dann mit allen Wünschen auch bei 750 € ?


----------



## Bikelovers (15. Oktober 2019)

ibb schrieb:


> Ich hab das ( zu schwere) Woom der Schwester verkauft und dem Floh damals ein Kubike in 20S konfiguriert - er hat damit das Biken lieben gelernt, das war als Gesamtpaket genau richtig was Preis/Leistung und Resultat angeht!
> Jetzt sitzt er auf nem 26er Vpace ....und ist so sehr drauf eingeschossen , das er als nächstes wieder ein Vpace will.



Das Woom ist doch nicht schwer? ?

Ich mag die ab dem 5er von der Geometrie her nur nicht mehr, da zu unsportlich.
Zum fahren lernen fand ich die aber super..


----------



## ibb (15. Oktober 2019)

Wir hatten eines der ersten Wooms die es gegeben hat und die waren doch schwerer als wenige Zeit darauf, da massiver.


----------



## PeterTheo (17. Oktober 2019)

Die Kinder Rad Überlegungen gibts bei uns in der Family seit Jahren, die Kids sind heute 14, 12, und 5. Wir haben alles durch, der Grosse, Radfahren konnte er mit 3 diverse Kinderräder, dann ab aufs MTB Speci in  24" aber mit Felgenbremse, war aber Mist für runter (Handkraft war der Faktor), mit Speci 24" mit Scheibe wurde es besser, aber er hatte 0 Interesse an berghoch, mehr Bike Park neues Rad Bergamont Big Air 24" (wir begannen mit IXS Cookies Cup mit 11, vorher & parallel dazu BMX Rennen),  dann 26" Enduro (S), dann 27,5" EN (M) & DH 27,5" (S), nun 29" EN (M) und anderes 27,5" (M) Dh Rad - er fährt uns allen um die Ohren. Auch bei den Hometrail Runden....letztens 32km/1200hm.

Mein 12 jähriger, konnte auch mir 3 Radfahren, dann Speci 20" mit Scheibenbremse (man lernte aus Fehler und nein andere Räder gab es wenige, Cube evtl. damals noch), dann bekam er das Big Air (ja wir fuhren wenig rauf, viel im Park) und auch BMX Rennen (diese Räder waren super für die Kids, irre leicht und top um alles zu lernen!), heute 27,5 Enduro (S) und er fährt Hometrail Runden locker mit (25km/800hm), manchmal Park mit Mamas DH Rad (27,5" S).

Und die Kleine, heute 5, konnte mit 2 1/2 Radfahren, KuBike 12" (ohne Stützräder natürlich), top Rad da leicht. Dann als Sie sicher war, 16" Kubike mit 2 Gang Automatix. Heute hat sie eine 20" Commencal HT mit Scheibenbremsen, vielleicht etwas schwer, aber Sie liebt ihr Rad, fährt auch gern im Wald easy Wege.

Ich kann nur sagen, immer das passend grosse Rad kaufen, Rest nach Interesse des Kindes - nicht nach Papas   und früh anfangen!

Heute sind wir eine Rad bekloppete Familie.

Gruss #thelangfamily

P.S. ich freu mich über meinen 2. Job als Schrauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (17. Oktober 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Die Kinder Rad Überlegungen gibts bei uns in der Family seit Jahren, die Kids sind heute 14, 12, und 5. Wir haben alles durch, der Grosse, Radfahren konnte er mit 3 diverse Kinderräder, dann ab aufs MTB Speci in  24" aber mit Felgenbremse, war aber Mist für runter (Handkraft war der Faktor), mit Speci 24" mit Scheibe wurde es besser, aber er hatte 0 Interesse an berghoch, mehr Bike Park neues Rad Bergamont Big Air 24" (wir begannen mit IXS Cookies Cup mit 11, vorher & parallel dazu BMX Rennen),  dann 26" Enduro (S), dann 27,5" EN (M) & DH 27,5" (S), nun 29" EN (M) und anderes 27,5" (M) Dh Rad - er fährt uns allen um die Ohren. Auch bei den Hometrail Runden....letztens 32km/1200hm.
> 
> Mein 12 jähriger, konnte auch mir 3 Radfahren, dann Speci 20" mit Scheibenbremse (man lernte aus Fehler und nein andere Räder gab es wenige, Cube evtl. damals noch), dann bekam er das Big Air (ja wir fuhren wenig rauf, viel im Park) und auch BMX Rennen (diese Räder waren super für die Kids, irre leicht und top um alles zu lernen!), heute 27,5 Enduro (S) und er fährt Hometrail Runden locker mit (25km/800hm), manchmal Park mit Mamas DH Rad (27,5" S).
> 
> ...



Wie groß ist deine 5Jährige, dass sie schon auf ein 20-Zoller passt?

Der Kurze fährt gerade das 16er Woom mit Automatix-Schaltung.
Die Automatix hat mich aber überhaupt nicht überzeugt - in der Ebene tat er sich damit anfangs schwerer als mit seinem vorherigen Singlespeed-Rad und bei nahezu allen Anstiegen im Wald steigt er ab und schiebt. Also bringt zumindest uns die Automatix nix.

Kommt denn deine Tochter mit einer normalen Gangschaltung schon klar?

Auf eine Scheibenbremse werde auf alle Fälle achten, ich fahre die sogar am Renner, was in manchen brenzligen Situationen schon Gold wert war.

Ab welchen Alter/Gewicht ist eine Federung vorne sinnvoll?
Viele Kinder-MTB's werden ja gänzlich ohne Federung verkauft...


----------



## Kati (17. Oktober 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Wie groß ist deine 5Jährige, dass sie schon auf ein 20-Zoller passt?
> ....
> Kommt denn deine Tochter mit einer normalen Gangschaltung schon klar?
> ....


Hast zwar nicht mich gefragt, aber vielleicht interessiert dich eine Meinung mehr. Mein großes Kind hat mit 4 (ca. 110cm) auf ein 20" (Frog 52) gepasst. Allerdings hatte es da grade fahren gelernt und "musste" noch ein Jahr 16" fahren. Zum 5. Geburtstag gabs dann das 20". Schaltung war halt dran, wurde erstmal nicht genutzt. Nach paar Wochen kamen dann die Fragen wie es funktioniert und kurz darauf kam es damit auch klar. Schaltung war 1x8, also nur ein Schalthebel.


----------



## PeterTheo (17. Oktober 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Wie groß ist deine 5Jährige, dass sie schon auf ein 20-Zoller passt?
> 
> Der Kurze fährt gerade das 16er Woom mit Automatix-Schaltung.
> Die Automatix hat mich aber überhaupt nicht überzeugt - in der Ebene tat er sich damit anfangs schwerer als mit seinem vorherigen Singlespeed-Rad und bei nahezu allen Anstiegen im Wald steigt er ab und schiebt. Also bringt zumindest uns die Automatix nix.
> ...



Sie ist schon recht gross - genau weiss ich es nicht, Sie hat halt 2 grosse Brüder. Das Commencal hat 20" hat keine Federung, nur dicke 2.6 Reifen, das reicht als Dämpfung super. Mit der Schaltung kam Sie Anfangs nicht klar, Drehgriff ging zu schwer, mittlerweile gehts es gut, auch kleinere Anstiege kommt Sie hoch. Radtouren bis 10 km gehen. Ja die Automatik ist eben nur ein "schnell-Gang" in der Ebene. Reichte für uns aber. 
Aus Erfahrung mit den Jungs kann ich dir  sagen das eine Federung ab 30/35 kg Sinn macht oder sobald die Kids aus Eigenantrieb so schnell werden herab das es nötig wird um Grip zu generieren.


----------



## olsche (17. Oktober 2019)

Meine beiden sind fleissige Schalter, allerdings komplett Drehgriff (Shimano am 20"/Sram am 24", Sram läuft besser).
Federgabel sollte auf jeden Fall mit Luft sein, damit es Sinn macht, am 20" würde ich auch eher auf dicke Reifen gehen.


----------



## Kati (18. Oktober 2019)

Was mich hier mal interessieren würde: Wie bringt ihr euren Kindern das MTB-Fahren bei? Fahrt ihr einfach gemeinsam im Wald, oder habt ihr Bikeparks etc in der Nähe, oder haben sie Kumpels, mit denen sie unterwegs sind?
Ich bin halt nur Crosscountry-Fahrer und komme zwar zügig bergauf und bergab, kann aber keinen Wheelie, Bunnyhop etc.
Ich denke, dass eine gute Radbeherrschung wichtig ist und solche Basics sinnvoll sind. Da ich sie aber selber nicht kann, weiß ich nicht, wie ich sie vermitteln soll. Eine geeignete "Sportgruppe"/Kumpels ist in unmittelbarer Nähe nicht vorhanden.
Wie macht ihr das?
P.S. Zur Einordnung: Das große Kind ist knapp 7


----------



## Bikelovers (18. Oktober 2019)

Kati schrieb:


> Hast zwar nicht mich gefragt, aber vielleicht interessiert dich eine Meinung mehr. Mein großes Kind hat mit 4 (ca. 110cm) auf ein 20" (Frog 52) gepasst. Allerdings hatte es da grade fahren gelernt und "musste" noch ein Jahr 16" fahren. Zum 5. Geburtstag gabs dann das 20". Schaltung war halt dran, wurde erstmal nicht genutzt. Nach paar Wochen kamen dann die Fragen wie es funktioniert und kurz darauf kam es damit auch klar. Schaltung war 1x8, also nur ein Schalthebel.



Danke für den Input!
Beim Frog gibt doch die Größe die Mindestbeinlänge an. 
Meine Tochter hat dir 52 cm jetzt mit 119 cm, was ich eigentlich recht normal von der Relation finde, da hast du wohl einen Langbeiner! ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe die Suche für beide Kinder (Sohnemann zum 5. Geburtstag vermutlich 1,09m/ 46cm Schrittlänge, Töchterchen zum 8. Geburtstag ca. 1,21cm/54cm Schrittlänge) nun erstmal eingeschränkt:

- Naloo Bikes: hat Jemand bereits Erfahrung mit dem recht neuen Hersteller?
Die Parts wirken recht billig. 

- Canyon: ganz passabel, aber schwer 

- Woom Off: scheint bisher von der Preis/Leistung momentan das Beste zu sein, zumindest für die Große würde ich aber die Version mit der Federung abwarten wollen 

- KuBike MTB: in der MTB-Version mit hydraulischer Scheibenbremse recht preiswert. 
Ich kann nur nicht beurteilen, wie viel MTB da von der Rahmengeometrie und Schaltgruppe her überhaupt möglich ist. 
Die Kenda-Reifen wirken recht billig und müssten wohl getauscht werden. 

VPace und Propain sind mir zu teuer ?


----------



## Kati (18. Oktober 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Danke für den Input!
> Beim Frog gibt doch die Größe die Mindestbeinlänge an.
> Meine Tochter hat dir 52 cm jetzt mit 119 cm, was ich eigentlich recht normal von der Relation finde, da hast du wohl einen Langbeiner! ?


Denke nicht. Ich glaube es waren damals 47/48cm Innenbeinlänge. Gepasst hat es trotzdem.


----------



## wolfsgut (18. Oktober 2019)

Wie macht ihr das? 

Mein Vater konnte auch keinen Bunnyhop   . Ich habe meinen Kids immer BMX Räder zur verfügung gestellt,sind gebraucht nicht teuer und dann ab zum nächstem Pumptrack. Auf nem Pumptrack lernen die kleinen sehr schnell und mit viel Spass. Und der Daddy kann auch noch an seinen Fahrkünsten tüffteln. Das schöne war auch,das immer viele andere Kinder & Papas am Start waren und man sich durch Zuschauen /Nachmachen was beibringen konnte.Wir mussten leider immer 2 Stunden Anfahrt in kauf nehmen um an den nächsten Pumptrack zu kommen,aber es lohnt sich .  Und CC fahren ist doch ne super Sache, mein mittlerweile 13 jähriger würde zwar am liebsten nur noch Bergab oder BMX fahren,hat aber trotzdem noch  viel spass an CC Touren mit dem Vater.
Ride on


----------



## PeterTheo (18. Oktober 2019)

Meine Kids haben das biken, ob nun XC, EN oder DH über BMX Race gelernt, top Sache. Pumptrack und andere Kids die dann den eigenen alles zeigen / motivieren sind super. Das eigentliche MTB bike ist dann Elternsache, biken biken biken .... wie und wo egal, solang die Kids Spaß haben.

Ride on !


----------



## olsche (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre mit meinen Kindern erstmal so im Wald. 
Im Frühjahr gibt's dann einen Kurs irgendwo. 
Pumptrack wäre toll, gibt's hier aber nicht. 
(aber wir arbeiten dran...)


----------



## jopi (18. Oktober 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich habe die Suche für beide Kinder (Sohnemann zum 5. Geburtstag vermutlich 1,09m/ 46cm Schrittlänge, Töchterchen zum 8. Geburtstag ca. 1,21cm/54cm Schrittlänge) nun erstmal eingeschränkt:
> 
> - Naloo Bikes: hat Jemand bereits Erfahrung mit dem recht neuen Hersteller?
> Die Parts wirken recht billig.
> ...



Stimmt beim Woom Off müsste es auch noch eine Version mit Federgabel geben, sieht man zumindest auf den Videos. 
Was es noch gibt ist Pyro bikes (sind aber in voller Ausbaustufe auch nicht gerade günsitg)
early rider wäre evtl. noch eine Option, finde die Bikes schön aber in 24'' liegen die auch schon bei 11kg...
Such eben auch gerade für nen bald achtjährigen nen schönes Bike mit ungefähr den gleichen Maßen. 

Was mich noch herumtreibt, würde evtl. auch ein 26 Zoll mit kleinem Rahmen (xs oder s) passen ?!? Damit wären dann die Optionen vor allem auch im Gebrauchtmarkt noch ein bisschen größer... 

Zur Fahrtechnik... ich glaube hier auch einfach fahren fahren fahren... Die Kids lernen das doch recht schnell und fahren auch nur des was sie sich trauen oder der Papa/Mama vormacht  Bunnyhopp etc. ich schätz mal des machen sie selber wenn sie älter sind, ich sag nur mal youtube Videos 

Vielen dank noch an alle die sich hier einbringen! Der Thread hilft mir wirklich sehr weiter...


----------



## Bikelovers (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. 
Finde es echt stark, dass hier so viel Feedback kommt ?


----------



## kajmania (20. Januar 2020)

Mal ne Frage zur Überstandshöhe des VPace Max 20... wenn ich mir das so anschaue könnte das im ungünstigen Fall ziemlich schmerzhaft werden für ein 1,05m großes Mädchen, oder was habt Ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht???


----------



## globe74 (20. Januar 2020)

Unser Sohn fährt seit der 6 ist das 20er WOOM und wollte unbedingt mit seinem älteren Bruder und mir die Königstuhl-Trails befahren. Habe breitere Mantel aufgezogen, damit kommt er super den Berg runter, auch ohne Federgabel. Er ist jetzt 8 und da er sehr langsam wächst, fährt er immer noch damit. Demnächst sollte er dann wohl auf ein 24er umsteigen können. Da würde ich ihm gerne ein Fully spendieren. Wer ein (Enduro/All-Mountain) Fully um die 1000/1200€ kennt, möge sich bitte mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Viel Spaß euch beim Biken.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2020)

globe74 schrieb:


> Unser Sohn fährt seit der 6 ist das 20er WOOM und wollte unbedingt mit seinem älteren Bruder und mir die Königstuhl-Trails befahren. Habe breitere Mantel aufgezogen, damit kommt er super den Berg runter, auch ohne Federgabel. Er ist jetzt 8 und da er sehr langsam wächst, fährt er immer noch damit. Demnächst sollte er dann wohl auf ein 24er umsteigen können. Da würde ich ihm gerne ein Fully spendieren. Wer ein (Enduro/All-Mountain) Fully um die 1000/1200€ kennt, möge sich bitte mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Viel Spaß euch beim Biken.


Wie groß ist er denn? Das würde es ermöglichen eine passende Auswahl zu treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## globe74 (20. Januar 2020)

Hi, Danke

ca. 122cm


----------



## Bikelovers (20. Januar 2020)

globe74 schrieb:


> Unser Sohn fährt seit der 6 ist das 20er WOOM und wollte unbedingt mit seinem älteren Bruder und mir die Königstuhl-Trails befahren. Habe breitere Mantel aufgezogen, damit kommt er super den Berg runter, auch ohne Federgabel. Er ist jetzt 8 und da er sehr langsam wächst, fährt er immer noch damit. Demnächst sollte er dann wohl auf ein 24er umsteigen können. Da würde ich ihm gerne ein Fully spendieren. Wer ein (Enduro/All-Mountain) Fully um die 1000/1200€ kennt, möge sich bitte mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Viel Spaß euch beim Biken.



Und das ging auch von der Bremsleistung her?

Wir sind im Sommer in den Dolomiten und haben auch schon überlegt, ob die Kinder mit ihren Wooms den Family Trail der Sellaronda schaffen ?
Allerdings fährt der Kleine noch das Woom3, da die Große ihr Woom4 partout nicht hergeben möchte und wir uns nicht 2 20Zoller hier hinstellen.
Somit ist das Thema Neuanschaffung für die Kids erstmal vertagt...


----------



## Bikelovers (20. Januar 2020)

globe74 schrieb:


> Hi, Danke
> 
> ca. 122cm



Meinst nicht, da reicht erstmal nen Hardtail?
Er scheint ja auch recht zart gebaut zu sein - sprechen die Federn überhaupt schon lohnend an oder tut es nicht, Luft aus den Reifen zu lassen?


----------



## globe74 (20. Januar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Und das ging auch von der Bremsleistung her?
> Wir sind im Sommer in den Dolomiten und haben auch schon überlegt, ob die Kinder mit ihren Wooms den Family Trail der Sellaronda schaffen ?
> Allerdings fährt der Kleine noch das Woom3, da die Große ihr Woom4 partout nicht hergeben möchte und wir uns nicht 2 20Zoller hier hinstellen.
> Somit ist das Thema Neuanschaffung für die Kids erstmal vertagt...


Hallo,

da hatte ich Anfangs auch Bedenken. Wird vor dem Fahren kontrolliert und funktioniert. An sehr, sehr steilen Stellen fahre ich vor und steige vom Rad ab, um ihm Vorschläge für die Fahrroute zu geben oder um ihn notfalls zu "stoppen". Komplette Schutzausrüstung hat er natürlich an. 

Ob das für Dolomiten ausreichend ist ... das kann ich nicht sagen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2020)

globe74 schrieb:


> Hi, Danke
> 
> ca. 122cm


Das ist wirklich Recht kurz! Meine ist 135..  spontan fällt mir da propain ein, frechdachs glaub ich hieß es. Eines von denen kann mit 24 und 26" aufgebaut werden.


----------



## globe74 (20. Januar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Meinst nicht, da reicht erstmal nen Hardtail?
> Er scheint ja auch recht zart gebaut zu sein - sprechen die Federn überhaupt schon lohnend an oder tut es nicht, Luft aus den Reifen zu lassen?


 Das habe ich auch schon des Öfteren gelesen, dass in der Gewichtsklasse eine Federgabel ausreichend ist. (zart gebaut ist gut ... der ist zwar der kleinste in der Klasse, lässt aber alle bei Spaßkämpfen etc. rum ?


----------



## globe74 (20. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich Recht kurz! Meine ist 135..  spontan fällt mir da propain ein, frechdachs glaub ich hieß es. Eines von denen kann mit 24 und 26" aufgebaut werden.


 Das hatte ich mir mal angesehen, das hätte ich gerne im guten gebrauchten Zustand


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Und das ging auch von der Bremsleistung her?
> 
> Wir sind im Sommer in den Dolomiten und haben auch schon überlegt, ob die Kinder mit ihren Wooms den Family Trail der Sellaronda schaffen ?
> Allerdings fährt der Kleine noch das Woom3, da die Große ihr Woom4 partout nicht hergeben möchte und wir uns nicht 2 20Zoller hier hinstellen.
> Somit ist das Thema Neuanschaffung für die Kids erstmal vertagt...


In den Herbstferien war ich mit meinen beiden 4 und 8 im Willingen 1300hm an einem Tag ohne Probleme, wenn es nach den Kids gegangen wäre und unsere 10erkarte nicht leer gewesen wäre waren es auch noch mehr geworden...


----------



## Bikelovers (20. Januar 2020)

globe74 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon des Öfteren gelesen, dass in der Gewichtsklasse eine Federgabel ausreichend ist. (zart gebaut ist gut ... der ist zwar der kleinste in der Klasse, lässt aber alle bei Spaßkämpfen etc. rum ?



Ich hab ja auch so nen abgebrochenen Zwerg mit fast 8 und 1,20m. Aber die Sportlichste in der Klasse ?

Ich würde da eher mal nach dem Woom Off, Pyro Hardtail oder Kubike Customize schielen. 
Vielleicht ist sogar ein VPace Hardtail drin?Da passen auch sehr kleine Persönchen drauf. 
Wichtiger ist ja eh die Innenbeinlänge, wie ist die aktuell? 55 cm?

Hast du mal beim Kinderfahrradfinder geschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## globe74 (20. Januar 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch so nen abgebrochenen Zwerg mit fast 8 und 1,20m. Aber die Sportlichste in der Klasse ?
> 
> Ich würde da eher mal nach dem Woom Off, Pyro Hardtail oder Kubike Customize schielen.
> Vielleicht ist sogar ein VPace Hardtail drin?Da passen auch sehr kleine Persönchen drauf.
> ...


Kannte ich nicht, das mache ich mal, vielen Dank


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Januar 2020)

kajmania schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Überstandshöhe des VPace Max 20... wenn ich mir das so anschaue könnte das im ungünstigen Fall ziemlich schmerzhaft werden für ein 1,05m großes Mädchen, oder was habt Ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht???


@snoeren 
Sag du dazu mal was bitte


----------



## Bikelovers (25. Januar 2020)

Wir haben die Kinder heute auf Pyrobikes, Kubikes und WoomOff Probe fahren lassen... 

Das Töchterchen hat sich sofort ins Pyrobike verliebt. 
WoomOff war leider noch deutlich zu groß, hat nur bei mir ordentlich Eindruck hinterlassen... 
Kubike war irgendwie bei beiden Kindern sofort raus, bei mir eher die Verkäuferin, die irgendwie keine Ahnung von der Thematik hatte ?

Nun die Fragen:
Braucht es für Kids mit 17 bzw. 22 Kilogramm zwingend Federgabeln und Scheibenbremsen?
Überlege für den Kurzen einfach auf das Woom4 dickere Reifen aufzuziehen (Jemand mit Ahnung bzgl. der Reifenfreiheit beim Woom4?) und das Pyrobike entsprechend zu konfigurieren (aber die Kosten nicht ausufern zu lassen.


----------



## hal2000 (25. Januar 2020)

Ich hab für meine Tochter ein 24“ Pyrobike ohne Federgabel und mit hyd. Scheibenbremse gekauft. Bzgl. Gabel bin ich nicht sicher, was sinnvoll ist.

Bei der Bremse war das Absicht, weil ich wollte, dass sie sich das Bremsen mit einem Finger angewöhnt. Vorher hatte sie ein 20“-Rad (kein MTB) mit V-Brake, da hat sie immer mit der ganzen Hand gebremst, was ich nicht sinnvoll finde. Kann aber auch sein, dass es V-Brakes mit besserer Haptik gibt, mit denen die Kids Das vernünftig lernen können.

Das Pyrobike hat Magura MT4 mit den 1-Finger-Hebeln, mit denen klappt das auf jeden Fall super.

Gegenüber der Standardeinstellung musste ich die Hebel aber auch noch deutlich nach innen verschieben.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2020)

Bin auch pro Scheibe, der Grund sind die deutlich geringeren Bedienkräfte, und daraus folgend weniger Ermüdung in dem Händen. Was bei uns zu deutlich längeren Touren geführt hat. Was die Gabel angeht kommt das sicherlich sehr auf das Gelände an.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich Recht kurz! Meine ist 135..  spontan fällt mir da propain ein, frechdachs glaub ich hieß es. Eines von denen kann mit 24 und 26" aufgebaut werden.


Möchte da noch das Transition Ripcord in den Ring werfen. Meiner fährt es seit letztem Jahr mit einer Anfangsgrösse von 125 cm mit 25 kg. Hab die Sattelstütze und den Lenker ein bisschen eingekürzt.  Das Rad ist super und lässt sich auf 26 umbauen und ist laut Hersteller bis zu einer Größe von 155 cm nutzen. Hat 100 mm Federweg und lässt sich sowohl im Bikepark als auch auf der Trailrunde mit km super nutzen.  also nicht ein reiner "Downhiller" sondern eher von der Geometrie ein All Mountain. Die Federung wird im Park voll ausgenutzt und ist super einzustellen. Auf Touren kommt er gut zurecht und meckert Berg hoch nur dem Alter (7) entsprechend. Aber das hat andere Gründe und liegt nicht am Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charmaquest (7. August 2022)

Ich belebe mal diesen Thread um in diesem Zusammenhang folgende Frage aufzuwerfen: ab wann ist ein Kinder-Fully sinnvoll?

Klar, kann man so nicht allgemein beantworten, hängt davon ab wie viel das Kind kann und wie ambitioniert man vielleicht auch selber fährt….

Im Grunde gibts ja bei uns großen ähnliche Fragestellungen beim Einstieg in die MTB Welt, gehe ich direkt auf ein Fully, dann hab ich direkt ein Bike mit dem ich alles machen kann und was mir Sicherheit gibt, oder greife ich zu einem Hardtail, welches mich früher dazu zwingt an meiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen?

Ich überlege halt jetzt schon wie es bei meinem Lütten nächstes Jahr weiter gehen soll, und ich tendiere dazu momentan eher zu einem Hardtail. Das ist natürlich auch eine Preisfrage, aber ich denke dass es meinem Sohn besser wäre nicht zu übermütig zu werden. Klar lese ich hier auch die Erfahrungen mit VPACE und co, wie gut die Kids auf diesen Bikes Fortschritte machen, allerdings weiss man in der Regel nicht ob es mit einem anderen Bike so viel anders gewesen wäre. 
Dazu kommt dass ich selber noch recht grün hinter den Ohren bin, was nicht zuletzt auch an den vorhandenen Streckenprofilen hier in der Gegend liegt. Um mehr als „nur“ XC zu fahren müssen wir die Bikes eigentlich immer ins Auto werfen und 30 Minuten fahren um zumindest bei einer Halde zu sein.

Was denkt ihr so?


----------



## Ani (7. August 2022)

Hi, wir hatten ja schonmal geschrieben und wollten eh mal ne Runde zusammen drehen. Kommt vorbei oder wir treffen uns in der Mitte, dann kann dein Nachwuchs gerne das Moritz 24 ausprobieren. Für uns funktioniert das super gut. Durch das moderate Gewicht ist es auch nicht “park only“. 

Es gibt aber auch nette HT Bikes (Nize würde ich ja gerne mal live sehen), da deckt man auch schon viel mit ab, grade wenn man eher selten Park fährt. Das geht dann auch so oder man leiht mal was.


----------

